
How to use the “past exonerative“ tense - catbird
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/how-to-use-the-past-exonerative-tense-to-uphold-white-supremacy
======
catbird
Recent events reminded me of an old McSweeney’s piece [0] on the clever use of
grammatical forms to remove any implication of agency or culpability from a
description of past events. When I went to search for that, this new article
popped up. English is a fascinating language.

[0] [https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/an-interactive-guide-
to-...](https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/an-interactive-guide-to-ambiguous-
grammar)

